# Mag-Torch Pencil Torch.....GGGGRRRrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 14, 2012)

Has anyone else had trouble keeping this torch lit?
I bought mine at a local plumbing supply before Todd started selling them.
I've tried everything, including leaving it to burn for several minutes to warm up, but it always goes out when tipped.
I've even turned the air blue and that didn't help!!! LOL
Maybe I've got a dud!!!!????








~Martin


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup...A Dud!

Sorry Dig

Take it back and get a new one

Not worth taking a chance on a bad one

TJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks!!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## frosty (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep, sounds like a defect, don't take a chance on it!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks folks!

What a bummer !
I'll pick up a new one!


~Martin


----------

